# Informant popping



## Regular Sean (Dec 12, 2019)

I just finished off an Informant yesterday afternoon and I've been trying to troubleshoot some noise issues, mostly a poppy stomp. I wired it for true bypass and when it engages... well, just like the title says. Is this an issue stemming from the voltage doubler? I changed out the footswitch, and it's still poppy.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2019)

Seeing as there is already a 2m2 resistor at the input, the popping you hear is most likely cause by your LED or bad quality switches. Take the LED out of the circuit and see what happens.






						AMZ - LED Popping
					

How to stop the pops in audio from LED current surges when switched.




					www.muzique.com


----------



## phi1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Check if there’s DC voltage on the pcb output.  I’ve recently had issues with electolytic output caps bleeding enough DC to cause a pop when switching. In my cases there was about 0.3v on the board output. If yours is like that, change that 4u7 on the output to a 1uF MLCC and that should fix it.


----------



## Regular Sean (Dec 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Seeing as there is already a 2m2 resistor at the input, the popping you hear is most likely cause by your LED or bad quality switches. Take the LED out of the circuit and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the led out seems to have eliminated the pop. I assume because there was no clr?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2019)

R102 @ 4k7 is your CLR.


----------



## Regular Sean (Dec 13, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> R102 @ 4k7 is your CLR.



Right, I glossed over that completely. So, dumb question, installing the led again with a slightly higher value for the clr would sort out the popping?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 13, 2019)

It might, but read the article I posted...much more knowledge there than I’m equipped with


----------



## Regular Sean (Dec 13, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> It might, but read the article I posted...much more knowledge there than I’m equipped with





Nostradoomus said:


> It might, but read the article I posted...much more knowledge there than I’m equipped with


Will do, thanks for your help! Much appreciated.


----------

